# who is plowing gas stations, dounkin donuts and 7-11 so cheap in Chicago?



## chicagofella (Oct 23, 2010)

This is crazy, this gas station in Chicago wanted me to plow his lot for $75. He had 20 inches of snow. I told him there is great difference between 2" and 20". I also told him if he can find anyone to do it for $75 during the blizzard, I will come and do it for free. He called me 2 hours later and told me to come and do it for the price that I offered him. I denied his offer because I left the area and was too far to come back. Who is offering these so low prices that these guys think that they can get super low plowing prices. How come we don't go into Dounkin donuts and negotiate on the price of the coffee and donut?


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

chicagofella;1241468 said:


> How come we don't go into Dounkin donuts and negotiate on the price of the coffee and donut?


and then ***** that the chocolate donut didnt taste quite right, and only pay half of the negotiated price after we eat it.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

For almost a decade I got my hair cut at a higher end barber shop, the most expensive place in town, but the absolute best work. After about 9 years the owner asked me if I would plow his lot for him. I agreed, even though he made some odd requests about where the snow was to be stacked and what not. After he got his invoice, he began to pick it apart and said "Well, sometimes you only need half the salt as you do the other times, so shouldn't the price be half?"

I said, "Because I like you, I won"t charge you extra for all the extra salt I use...However, I have about half the hair that I did when I first started coming here, so shouldn't my hair cut be half price?"

True story, but now I go to best cuts...a #1 on the sides & a #2.5 on the back...11.95 +tip.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

He probably asked every plow guy who came in till one said yes. I bet he doesn't even have a regular plow company.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I am. I charge 23 cents a running mile and do the lot for free once i get there.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

coldcoffee;1242050 said:


> I said, "Because I like you, I won"t charge you extra for all the extra salt I use...However, I have about half the hair that I did when I first started coming here, so shouldn't my hair cut be half price?"


Great response!!...:laughing:


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

coldcoffee;1242050 said:


> For almost a decade I got my hair cut at a higher end barber shop, the most expensive place in town, but the absolute best work. After about 9 years the owner asked me if I would plow his lot for him. I agreed, even though he made some odd requests about where the snow was to be stacked and what not. After he got his invoice, he began to pick it apart and said "Well, sometimes you only need half the salt as you do the other times, so shouldn't the price be half?"
> 
> I said, "Because I like you, I won"t charge you extra for all the extra salt I use...However, I have about half the hair that I did when I first started coming here, so shouldn't my hair cut be half price?"
> 
> True story, but now I go to best cuts...a #1 on the sides & a #2.5 on the back...11.95 +tip.


Off the thread topic but reminded me of something funny.

My wife cuts my hair. Buzzer on the shortest setting and buzz it all off. 3 minutes once a week.

Last year my wife was out of town for a couple months and for the first time in 10 years I went to a barber shop to get my hair cut.

Last time I remember going to a barber it was $5 and a $3 tip.

I sat in the chair. Told the guy buzz it off. He took 2.5 minutes to take off 1/8th inch of hair and I was done. Up to the register and it was $18. WHAT?!?!

$20 later for 2.5 minutes I learned how to cut my own dam hair until my wife got back.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

procut1;1242460 said:


> Off the thread topic but reminded me of something funny.
> 
> My wife cuts my hair. Buzzer on the shortest setting and buzz it all off. 3 minutes once a week.
> 
> ...


Lets see the before and after pictures on that job!


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

"True story, but now I go to best cuts...a #1 on the sides & a #2.5 on the back...11.95 +tip. "

Business in the front, party in the rear?

I plow 4 dunkin donuts within 5 miles of each other for $75 per push. 2 inch trigger, parking lots can never see more then 4 inches. Employees shovel, not me.

All 4 are set up so you can plow in circles to clear them, they take about 15 min to clear when the lots are empty. When they are open I make two passes thru the drivethru and 3 thru the parking lot. Take about 4 min depending on drivethru line


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

chicagofella;1241468 said:


> This is crazy, this gas station in Chicago wanted me to plow his lot for $75. He had 20 inches of snow. I told him there is great difference between 2" and 20". I also told him if he can find anyone to do it for $75 during the blizzard, I will come and do it for free. He called me 2 hours later and told me to come and do it for the price that I offered him. I denied his offer because I left the area and was too far to come back. Who is offering these so low prices that these guys think that they can get super low plowing prices. How come we don't go into Dounkin donuts and negotiate on the price of the coffee and donut?


Who is working for these prices, guys who probably don't understand business cost, don't have insurance, and who aren't operating legitimately.
I had a guy who wanted about 11,000sq' of parking, 4' x 100' of public sidewalk and about another area of 4' x 30' of walks done. This was from the blizzard we had which was well over 2' of snow + drifting. He asked if I had GL insurance which I do. He did not want to pay more than $150. I told him I could not do it for that price.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Gmgbo;1243445 said:


> "True story, but now I go to best cuts...a #1 on the sides & a #2.5 on the back...11.95 +tip. "
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


LOL, That would have been more like 1989, when I had my Jon Claude Van Damme - Billy Ray Cyrus haircut, :laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

coldcoffee;1244103 said:


> LOL, That would have been more like 1989, when I had my Jon Claude Van Damme - Billy Ray Cyrus haircut, :laughing:


Or your from Canada.


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

grandview;1244107 said:


> Or your from Canada.


Hey! buffalo is not part of canada tymusic


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

grandview;1244107 said:


> Or your from Canada.


Nope...Mistake on the lake, born and raised...


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

coldcoffee;1244127 said:


> Nope...Mistake on the lake, born and raised...


glad 2 see the fire boat made it in the vid iv had some good times on her


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe some one just starting out..


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

kashman;1244153 said:


> glad 2 see the fire boat made it in the vid iv had some good times on her


My buddy and I shot rooster tails on their dock once, while riding our Sea Doo's open throttle. They were outside washing the boat and started chasing us down the dock trying to get our O H #'s. Guy even got on the loud speaker, ordering us over. We both paused, looked at each other and then nailed it out of there. The nice bend in the river and the smooth as glass water...momentary laps of reason, I guess. I don't know how we missed the no wake zone markers, but we saw them on our way out. I also think the oil film on the water gave us that little extra that we needed.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

dont worry they were drunk


----------

